

PagerDuty: You Have The Power - mamatta
http://blog.pagerduty.com/2012/09/you-have-the-power/

======
shaggy
PagerDuty is a fantastic service. The flexibility in scheduling on-call
rotations (they added a custom schedule for my team at my last company), the
support for integrating with lots of different monitoring platforms and the
generally fantastic support make it well worth the monthly cost.

------
lanstein
At Loggly, we integrated our alerting app with PagerDuty, and open-sourced the
whole thing if anyone is interested:

<https://github.com/loggly/alertbirds-community-edition>

------
ultrasaurus
We're lucky in that we have so many technically astute users, who've already
built cool stuff in spite of us. I'm excited to see what they'll do now.

------
Raphomet
Chiming in - PagerDuty has saved many butts at Airbnb, too. We love to hate
getting pages from you guys.

------
olidb2
Datadog hearts PagerDuty. We use it every day. And sometimes nights too...

And here's its awesome API in action in Datadog
-<http://www.datadoghq.com/2012/07/pagerduty/>

------
DanielRibeiro
TL;DR New Pagerduty API docs at: <http://developer.pagerduty.com/>

------
bradgessler
Is PagerDuty worth it for $18 per month? For a 5 person team its $1080 for an
entire year to do something that a small script + Google Calendar could take
care of. Maybe I'm missing something? I'd love to hear a story about how a
feature of PagerDuty saved somebody's butt.

~~~
jedberg
> Is PagerDuty worth it for $18 per month?

Yes. We use them at Netflix.

The real value that they add is they take care of the edge cases you haven't
thought of yet. :)

~~~
moe
Sadly they do an embarrassingly poor job at it.

The text of their notification e-mails is ridiculously bad ("You have 1
triggered Incident", not customizable). The mails don't even contain direct
links to the incidents, much less links to ack/resolve them...

There are no notifications about status updates at all, not even an e-mail.
People still call each other all the time to synchronize about "Are you on it
or should I take it?" and "Is it resolved yet?".

etc.

I'm still baffled how they managed to ruin such a trivial product so
thoroughly.

Needless to say we went back to a simple shell-script with TSV schedule (and
that amusingly works better in most regards).

~~~
berkay
Moe, at OpsGenie (<http://www.opsgenie.com>), we've attempted to solve this
problem through the use of mobile apps (iPhone, Android and html5 app) on
smartphones (and tablets). Apps allow us to present much richer information,
with custom fields, tags, as well as attachments, and enable users to
communicate, not only acknowledge or comment but also integrate with other
management systems thru execution of custom actions. I'd love to have you give
it a try.

Disclamer: I'm one of the founders of OpsGenie

